# Jak odczytać (z możliwością skopiowania) plik .pdf

## Xywa

Witam wszystkich,

Dostałem od znajomej plik .pdf z ofertą, którą miałem skopiować w inne miejsce. Zazwyczaj z kopiowaniem teksu z .pdf-a radział sobie Acrobat Reader, ale tym razem nie dał rady. Posiadam:

```
*  app-text/acroread

      Latest version available: 9.5.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 9.5.1-r1

      Size of files: 55,799 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/

      Description:   Adobe's PDF reader

      License:       Adobe

```

Czy istnieje jakiś inny program pod Gentoo, którym odczytam zabezpieczony przed kopiowaniem plik .pdf?

Dostałem info że na Windowsa jest:

http://www.nitropdf.com/

ale tylko na Windows  :Sad: 

Znajoma ma przesłać mi jeszcze raz ten plik odbezpieczony, ale ona z kolei czeka na informatyka, który zrobił jej ten plik a czas nagli  :Sad: 

Dzięki za wszelkie sugestie.

----------

## Garrappachc

Spróbuj okularem. Tylko że jeżeli nie masz KDE, to po instalacji tego programu będziesz miał.

----------

## joi_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

>  Tylko że jeżeli nie masz KDE, to po instalacji tego programu będziesz miał.

 

To nie bug, to feature!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## znal

Dodam jeszcze, że w okularze musi być odptaszona opcja "Przestrzegaj ograniczeń DRM".

----------

## Xywa

Sęk w tym że od zawsze używam Okular (dużo szybsze otwieranie niż Acrobat Reader). Acrobata zainstalowałem tylko dlatego, że dawał mi możliwość kopiowania tekstu, czego nie miałem w Okularze, więc jak miałem starą fakturą w .pdf-ie otwierałem jak Acrobatem, kopiowałem dane klienta, wklejałem i było po kłopocie. Nawet nie wiedziałem że Okular ma taką możliwość.   :Laughing: 

 *znal wrote:*   

> Dodam jeszcze, że w okularze musi być odptaszona opcja "Przestrzegaj ograniczeń DRM".

 

Niestety, odptaszyłm opcję i lipa. Co prawda .pdfy z fakturami mogę czytać i kopiować (albo jako tekst albo jako zdjęcie), w przypadku tego pliku jest tylko opcja kopiowania jako zdjęcia (bez opcji tekstu).

A może użyć jakiego programu do rozpoznawania tekstu, jak mamy plik po skanowaniu?

----------

## joi_

może w tym pdfie jest po prostu zdjęcie?

----------

## Xywa

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> może w tym pdfie jest po prostu zdjęcie?

 

Okazało się że tak. Na razie znajoma do swojej oferty załacza drugi plik z ofertą  :Smile:  Czekamy na .doca

Chyba że jak napisałem wcześniej, jest jaki program co rozpoznaje tekst z ze zdjęcia.

----------

## soban_

Tak z ciekawosci zagooglowalem tu i taki pierwszy strzal tu, mozesz sprobowac - ale nie powiem Ci z jakim sukcesem zwlaszcza ze sa to darmowe jakies narzedzia. Wiem ze kiedys pod windowsa bylo cos niezlego, ale platnego niestety. Zdjecie tez powinien lyknac, o ile jego zasada jest jakies dzialanie na neuronie ktory uczy sie rozpoznawac tekst - jak jest w praktyce, to nie wiem (-: zawsze mozesz sprobowac np tak.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   może w tym pdfie jest po prostu zdjęcie? 
> 
> Okazało się że tak. Na razie znajoma do swojej oferty załacza drugi plik z ofertą  Czekamy na .doca
> 
> Chyba że jak napisałem wcześniej, jest jaki program co rozpoznaje tekst z ze zdjęcia.

 

To już zadanie dla programu OCR.

Jest kilka, np app-text/tesseract  ale ich skuteczność nie powala na kolana.

Przeglądarka PDF (każda) tylko wyświetli dokument, bitmapę traktuje jako bitmapę.

Znajoma prawdopodobnie używa drukarki pdf, np PDF-Creatora, który drukuje właśnie do bitmapy. 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

